# [RISOLTO] Kernel 2.6.0 + Speedtocuh = PPP cattivo!

## Cagnulein

Salve ragazzi, oggi mi volevo iniziare da solo al nuovo kernel...faccio tutto, risolvo qualche problemino ma niente di serio, un sacco di passi avanti ma ora sono fermo e spero che voi mi possiate aiutare.

Io posseggo uno speedtouch 330 USB che con il kernel 2.4.22 funziona da dio.

Premesso questo ho compilato il modulo nel kernel 2.6.0 e vado a vedere se si connette

Il modem si sincronizza, fa tutti i suoi giochini con le luci, mi da anche l'OK nella connessione, poi lancia il PPP...attendo....attendo....attendo...

ma che non fa nulla...

allora ho riutilizzato il 2.4, messo come usr/src/linux l'hard link ai sorgenti del 2.6 e ho provato a mergiare il ppp, riavviato ma nulla, sempre la stessa cosa...

provato a cercare sul forum, ma niente in merito...

ma la cosa buffa è che con il 2.4 funziona tutto da dio...

se mi dite dove beccare i settaggi del kernel 2.6 per quello che riguarda il PPP ve lo posto  :Razz: 

grazie per l'aiuto  :Smile: Last edited by Cagnulein on Sun Feb 15, 2004 1:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bubble27

Per il kernel 2.6 o per chi volesse usare i driver per lo speedtouch inclusi nel kernel deve usare il 

```

        [M~ ] net-dialup/ppp-2.4.2_beta3-r1 (0)

```

la configurazione è un tantino diversa !!!! ti conviene prima documentarti !! 

cmq ci sono tanti post al riguardo !!!

----------

## Cagnulein

io infatti sto usando quello, per i cambiamenti però non c'ho guardato onestamente..ora ci do un occhio  :Wink: 

grassie intanto  :Razz: 

edit: mi è venuto un dubbio ma a me con il kernel 2.4 e i ppp-2.4.2_beta3-r1 funziona, quindi i settaggi presumo vadano bene..cmq ora guardo lo stesso

----------

## Cagnulein

aggiornamento:

come ho trovato su questo forum ho provato a mettere nel /etc/ppp/options

```
lock 

defaultroute 

noipdefault 

noauth 

holdoff 4 

maxfail 25 

persist 

asyncmap 0 

lcp-echo-interval  2 

lcp-echo-failure   7 

name myuser@isp 

user myuser@isp 

                                                                                

plugin /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.2b3/pppoatm.so 

0.38
```

dove al posto di myuser@isp ho messo i miei dati di login

al primo avvio di pppd mi dice che la riga plugin /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.2b3/pppoatm.so non è corretta...chiaro non uso mica atm, quindi la commento...

secondo avvio mi dice che 0.38 non è corretta...

spolvero un po' google e su un forum francese dice di impostare 8.35

impostiamolo...stessa cosa: "parametro non riconosciuto"

idee?

dove posso vedere gl'errori che mi da pppd?

in /var/log/messages non mi sputa niente  :Sad: 

----------

## bubble27

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> 
> 
> al primo avvio di pppd mi dice che la riga plugin /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.2b3/pppoatm.so non è corretta...chiaro non uso mica atm, quindi la commento...

 

Scusa ma è ethernet a te ???? 

Quel plug-in serve xò forse prova a cambiarlo con il pppoe.so (se è ethernet) !!!

altra cosa quel file che tu hai postato a me era /etc/ppp/peers/adsl

cmq se ancora non riesci io ti darei il consiglio di scaricarti lo speedboundle che contiene tutto il necessario e ed un'installazione automatizzata, basta che segui le istruzioni che ti chiede !!!

----------

## Cagnulein

il mio non è ethenet...

quindi uso l'atm?

io ho mergiato l'atm ma quel file cmq non ce l'ho  :Sad: 

qurel file l'ho trovato nella guida di installazione al modem per il kernel 2.6 ed era /etc/ppp/options  :Wink: 

ora proverò quel programma

altra cosa: ma tu hai il kernel 2.6?

perchè anche a me con il 2.4 funziona tutto da dio  :Wink: 

----------

## bubble27

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> quindi uso l'atm?

 

be credo di si......se non è zuppa 

 :Laughing: 

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> 
> 
> io ho mergiato l'atm ma quel file cmq non ce l'ho
> 
> 

 

si ho notato che anche emergendo il pacchetto masked per l'atm che sta nel portage quel file non c'è.

be allora continuo a consigliarti quel pacchetto (speedboundle) che è molto facile da configurare !!!!

non uso il kernel 2.6 xò l'ho usato e lo riuserò, ma perchi volesse far uso dello speedtouch con i driver build nel kernel DEVE usare questa soluzione (ppp-2.4.2_beta3-r1)

----------

## Cagnulein

ultimi aggiornamenti:

sono riuscito a ricavare il file pppoatm.so installando quell'ebuild particolare che c'è nella guida del forum per il kernel 2.6

riavvio, il modem si sincronizza pppd failed..

allora arrivo alla shell e provo a digitare # pppd per vedere gli errori che butta fuori:

pppoatm.so loaded correctly

pppd loaded perfectly

ping www.libero.it

unknow host  :Sad: 

quindi qls non è andato come dovrebbe...

riavvio il pc con ilkernel 2.4

e non parte neanche con il 2.4 (era sempre andato con questo)

dal file /etc/ppp/options tolgo la riga del plugin pppoatm.so e la connessione nel 2.4 torna a funzionare correttamente  :Wink:  nel 2.6 no  :Sad: 

non so che altro provare  :Sad: 

speedboundle <-- ho visto che ancora non è stato sistemao per il kernel 2.6  :Sad: 

----------

## metnik

Che bello significa che non sono l'unico!

Io ho seguito pari pari https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=99759&highlight=speedtouch+kernel+2+6

ma sono nella tua stessa condizione.

Per essere precisi:

```

Dec 21 19:23:02 [modem_run] ADSL synchronization has been obtained_

Dec 21 19:23:02 [modem_run] ADSL line is up (800 kbit/s down | 160 kbit/s up)_

Dec 21 19:23:35 [pppd] Plugin /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.2b3/pppoatm.so loaded.

Dec 21 19:23:35 [pppd] PPPoATM plugin_init

Dec 21 19:23:35 [pppd] PPPoATM setdevname - remove unwanted options

Dec 21 19:23:35 [pppd] PPPoATM setdevname_pppoatm - SUCCESS:0.35

Dec 21 19:23:35 [pppd] pppd 2.4.2b3 started by root, uid 0

Dec 21 19:23:35 [pppd] Using interface ppp0

Dec 21 19:23:35 [pppd] Connect: ppp0 <--> 0.35

Dec 21 19:24:05 [pppd] LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests_

Dec 21 19:24:05 [pppd] Connection terminated.

Dec 21 19:24:05 [pppd] Fatal signal 11

Dec 21 19:24:05 [pppd] Exit. 

```

Non ho provato l'ultimissima versione che c'è nel portage di pppd, ma mi sa che non cambia   :Sad: 

----------

## Cagnulein

bravo siamo nella stessa situazione ma tu hai commesso un errore:

infatti non devi mettere 0.35, ma 8.35  :Wink: 

fammi sapere se cambia qls  :Smile: 

----------

## metnik

ma c'avevi troppo "raggione"!!!!! Che errore deficiente!!  :Embarassed: 

ifconfig ppp0 da subito l'indirizzo ip e quasi tutto funge!

A meno del dns, non so perchè, ma anche se è specificato in /resolv.conf non risolve gli indirizzi, ma almeno fa il ping di ip esterni e del mouse, che prima funzionava e adesso non +, ma lo riconosce?!

```

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.0rc2.

```

E' quasi ora di cestinare il 2.4.23!!! Urrà!

----------

## Cagnulein

ehm aspetta adesso da te va? mazz

ma per il dns cosa pensi di fare?

da me continua a non andare invece  :Sad: 

----------

## bubble27

Ciao scusa.... poco fa ho rimesso il kernel 2.6 e grazie allo speedbundle che quoi scaricare da  http://linux-usb.sourceforge.net/SpeedTouch/download/ puoi riuscire a configurare molto semplicemente il tuo speedtouch !!!!

Se vuoi provare l'unica cosa rischiesta sono gli hotplug che dal portage puoi scaricare !!!

dopo di che scarica lo speedbundle, scompatta, entra nella dir speedbundle-1.0 dai make e da questo momento comincia la configurazione, ti chiederà di rimominare un file in base a quello che usi se un pppoa o pppoe, poi ti chiederà di editare quest'ultimo modificando l'username e quei famosi numeri 8.35 e così via il pap ed il chap....

Ahhh dimenticavo poi lui chiamerà /etc/ppp/peers/adsl come speedtch quindi o lo rinomini come adsl oppure editi /etc/conf.d/speedtouch 

```

PEER="speedtch"

```

----------

## metnik

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> ehm aspetta adesso da te va? mazz
> 
> ma per il dns cosa pensi di fare?
> 
> da me continua a non andare invece 

 

Ho fatto un po' di prove, ma adesso sono a corto di idee.. provo il mm-sources(2.6.1 che dovrebbe risolvere dei prob con i mouse ps2) con il .config più attendibile, altrimenti aspetto..

----------

## Cagnulein

non hai provato il suggerimento di bubble27?

io sono al lavoro, appena torno a casa, mi butto e provo...al max ammazzo bubble27  :Laughing: 

----------

## metnik

si si, lo speedbundle l'ho provato, solo che dopo aver fatto pap e chap mi da errore durante la compilazione, dopotutto lo speedbundle mi sembra che applica solo delle patch a pppd e installa tutto il necessario(pppd, linux-atm,..), che comunque gli ultimi pacchetti del portage già hanno.

----------

## bubble27

 *metnik wrote:*   

> si si, lo speedbundle l'ho provato, solo che dopo aver fatto pap e chap mi da errore durante la compilazione, dopotutto lo speedbundle mi sembra che applica solo delle patch a pppd e installa tutto il necessario(pppd, linux-atm,..), che comunque gli ultimi pacchetti del portage già hanno.

 

Secondo me l'errore di cui parli è una fase d'installazione in cui richiede copiare il modulo speedtch.o in una dir che si chiama kernel_module (o qualcosa simile).......

ed altra cosa.... questo pacchetto non applica patch ma compila ed installa i programmi che servono !!! ti dico xchè l'ho provato anche senza altri ppp installati, utilizzando solo lo speedbundle !!

----------

## Cagnulein

anche a me non compila...con lo stesso errore dovrei unmergiare il pacchetto speedtouch?

----------

## Cagnulein

altra cosa: stavo provando il kernel 2.6.1-mm4...ma è scomparso il supporto per l'alcatel!?!?  :Sad: 

----------

## bubble27

Devi abilitare questa voce che sta sotto:

```

Networking options  ---> 

<M> Asynchronous Transfer Mode (ATM) (EXPERIMENTAL)     

<M>   Classical IP over ATM

```

----------

## Cagnulein

grazie, compilato ma la situazione non cambia  :Sad: 

----------

## bubble27

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> grazie, compilato ma la situazione non cambia 

 

Scusa ma la situazione qual'è ????? Che hai fatto ???

 :Shocked:  credevo fosse risolto !!!!

Comunque rileggento il post tu dici che con il kernel 2.4 riesci a far funzionare lo speedtouch, domanda, ma utilizzi i driver del kernel ??? se così fosse devi richiamare il modulo, e se invece stai utilizzando lo script che si trova nel pacchetto dello speedtouch c'è da editare una riga, in modo che richiami appunto il modulo !!!

----------

## Cagnulein

no praticamente il modem si allinea, fa tutto alla perfezione ma il pppd non crea la connessione...

ho chiaramente installato i nuovi pppd ma non cambia nulla.

Il mio /etc/ppp/options lo puoi trovare qui sopra

per il discorso dei moduli, faccio tutto bene, nel senso che se non fosse così, non mi allinerebbe il modem, giusto?

P.S. Scusa per il ritardo nella risposta  :Sad: 

----------

## bubble27

Segui questa guida

, dopo aver emerso il pppd controlla che la versione giusta sia installata e cioè:

```

Carlsberg root # pppd --version

pppd version 2.4.2b3

```

Però ti ripeto che io non ho seguito quella guida, ma i passi più o meno sono quelli !!!

----------

## metnik

Io ho sempre seguito passo passo qulla guida, anche quando quella versione di pppd non c'era nel portage, ma all'ultima versione del kernel 2.6.2 sono sempre con dns e mouse non funzionanti (vedi su).

Teniamoci aggiornati   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Cagnulein

 *bubble27 wrote:*   

> Segui questa guida
> 
> , dopo aver emerso il pppd controlla che la versione giusta sia installata e cioè:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

seguita alla lettera quella guida, e il pppd è la 2.4.2b3  :Sad: 

altre cose da provare?

----------

## bubble27

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> 
> 
> altre cose da provare?
> 
> 

 

A questo punto non saprei !!!! l'unica cosa che posso fare è postarti i miei.

```

pyx@Carlsberg pyx $ cat /etc/ppp/options 

noauth

lock

noipdefault

usepeerdns

```

```

pyx@Carlsberg pyx $ cat /etc/ppp/peers/speedtch 

# To connect to using this configuration file, do

#       pppd call speedtch

lcp-echo-interval 10

lcp-echo-failure 3

noipdefault

defaultroute

user "my_user"

noauth

noaccomp

nopcomp

noccp

novj

holdoff 4

persist

maxfail 25

updetach

usepeerdns

plugin /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.2b3/pppoatm.so

8.35

```

```
pyx@Carlsberg pyx $ cat /etc/ppp/pap-secrets 

# Secrets for authentication using PAP

# client        server  secret          IP addresses

my_user        *       my_passwd

```

così anche il chap-secrets !!!

mhhh   :Confused:  c'è altro ????

ps: ti ripeto ancora una volta che io non ho seguito quella guida !!!! se i nomi dei file sono diversi tu adeguali !!!

----------

## Cagnulein

a questo punto ti chiedo un altro favore se ti è possibile...non è che puoi postarmi anche il tuo .config del kernel 2.6?

penso che sia l'unica soluzione che devo ancora provare  :Smile: 

ti ringrazio  :Smile: 

----------

## bubble27

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> a questo punto ti chiedo un altro favore se ti è possibile...non è che puoi postarmi anche il tuo .config del kernel 2.6?
> 
> penso che sia l'unica soluzione che devo ancora provare 
> 
> ti ringrazio 

 

Essendo un pò modulare sarebbe forse troppo lungo postarlo tutto.

Potresti dirmi le sezioni che interesserebbero sapere !!

Oppure potrei mandartelo tramite e-mail !!!

Oppure non so dimmi tu  :Very Happy:   !!

----------

## Cagnulein

se non ti scoccia:

cagnulein@clonyxxl.net  :Razz: 

ti ringrazio, al massimo se risolvo il problema così, posto le parti interessate  :Smile: 

grazie ancora  :Smile: 

----------

## Cagnulein

update:

provato con il .config del kernel di bubble27 e i suoi file ma nessun cambiamento. Ecco qui quello che mi dice pppd:

```
Plugin /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.2b3/pppoatm.so loaded.

PPPoATM plugin_init

PPPoATM setdevname - remove unwanted options

PPPoATM setdevname_pppoatm - SUCCESS:8.35

connect(8.35): No such device

```

idee?

----------

## Cagnulein

è finalmente partito!!!!!

praticamente mi scordavo il -k nel modem_run che carica il modem come modulo del kernel

e mi dimenticavo prima di chiamare il modem_run di fare il modprobe di speedtch

grandissimo!!!! ora ho un problema con la scheda di rete e la rotellina del mouse...ma sono problemi minori credo...

Grazie a tutti quelli che mi hanno dato una mano e sopratutto a bubble27!!!

----------

